# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Женихи из Интернет – неудачники или маньяки? Семь признаков опасности!

## Irina

*Женихи из Интернет – неудачники или маньяки? Семь признаков опасности!
*
Не побоюсь повторить банальную истину: спасение утопающих – дело рук самих утопающих. Жаловаться администрации сайтов знакомств бесполезно. Так что, если вам пришлось столкнуться с мужчиной, у которого вы обнаружите хотя бы один изперечисленных нижепризнаков, то, вероятно, вам не повезло.


Так что, основной поток желающих выйти замуж за рубеж идет на так называемые международные сайты с русскими невестами, кстати, очень популярные на западе, особенно в среде американских лузеров – людей, не сумевших добиться успехов в карьере и в личной жизни в своей стране. Как правила, на подобных участках сети женщины за членство не платят, зато мужчинам за копейку предоставляют полный пакет услуг. Выводы делайте сами. Это было лирической отступление, потому что, те же самые опасности подстерегают в Сети не только русских, украинок, казашек и т.д., но и американок, британок, француженок и всех, всех, всех кто так или иначе решился найти себе спутника жизни через Интернет.



*Поэтому путем проб и ошибок мы вывели следующие красные флаги:*



- Он скрывает свое прошлое.

- Он обвиняет в своих неудачах и проблемах других.

- Он обвиняет свою бывшую жену в том, что она разрушила его жизнь, разорила, лишила денег и жилья, отняла детей и т.д.

- Он утверждает, что работает на спецслужбы.

- Он слишком рано начинает дарить вам дорогие подарки.

- Он зациклился на определенных идеях или постоянно говорит об одном и том же.

- Он утверждает, что его бывшая жена и/или родители скончались при загадочных обстоятельствах.



Если вам пришлось столкнуться с мужчиной, у которого вы обнаружите хотя бы один из этих признаков, то, вероятно, вам не повезло. Хотя, конечно, в жизни всякое может случиться: жена может действительно быть съедена африканскими людоедами, или оказаться первостатейной стервой, а партнеры по бизнесу мерзавцами и подлецами. Жизнь есть жизнь, но, руководствуясь житейскими правилами: если вы подозреваете, что кто-то говорит вам неправду, то, скорее всего, вы правы, или, если это слишком хорошо, чтобы быть правдой, вероятнее всего это неправда, советуем вам обратить внимание на следующие правила:


1. Остерегайтесь мужчин, которые загружены делами и работой больше, чем Президент страны, так что у него нет времени встретиться с вами даже во время его законного отпуска. Если мужчина занят по горло встречами с друзьями, стиркой, готовкой и т.д., то можете представить, какое место в своей жизни он отводит вам.



2. Остерегайтесь мужчин, которые не могут быть с вами даже в онлайне в дни праздников и иных значительных для вас дат: в дни рождения, в день Святого Валентина, или когда вам необходима обыкновенная эмоциональная поддержка. Если он не может пересмотреть свои планы на день, и поставить вас, хотя бы изредка, на первое место в списке, вы всегда будете занимать в его жизни последнее место.



3. Будьте внимательны к тому, что он рассказывает о себе, старайтесь не пропускать никаких деталей. Если истории, данные и аргументы в свое оправдание, каждый день меняются, - это предупредительный знак для вас. Таким же красным флагом являются неопределенный ответ на четко сформулированные вами вопросы.



4. Будьте особенно внимательными к историям, рассчитанным на то, чтобы вызвать в вас сочувствие, особенно про смерть близких и любимых людей, или необъяснимые тяжелые заболевания. Помните, если история звучит слишком фантастичной, чтобы быть правдой, значит это неправда.



5. Остерегайтесь мужчин, которые пытаются заставить вас чувствовать вину за те вопросы, которые вы им задаете, дабы прояснить ситуацию. Если мужчина, пытается обвинить вас в агрессивном поведении в ответ на высказанное вами замечание, то имеет смысл вспомнить старую поговорку о лучшем средстве защиты.



6. Остерегайтесь мужчин, которые используют своих детей, чтобы оправдать невозможность встретиться с вами на его территории. Обычно они говорят, что не хотят, чтобы их дети привыкали к вам прежде, чем он убедится в серьезности и крепости ваши отношений. Это беспокойство может быть вполне оправданным в первые месяцы вашего общения, но если вы уже несколько раз встречались с ним на вашей территории, и он выражает желание приехать к вам еще и еще раз, то совершенно очевидно, что проблема не в его детях, а в их отце.



7. Остерегайтесь так называемых неуловимых мужчин, у которых мобильные телефоны всегда выключены, или он постоянно не перезванивает вам в течение долгих часов. Советуем вам насторожиться, если он постоянно утверждает, что не получал вашего звонка или сообщения, и постоянно клянет своего оператора за отвратительную связь.



8. Если он не появляется в онлайне или не пишет вам ответ, несмотря на то, что обещал вам, и более того, он не находит этому удовлетворяющего вас объяснения, вычеркивайте его из своего контактного листа. Если вы простите ему подобное непочтительное к вам отношение хотя бы раз, будьте уверены, он повторит подобное еще много-много раз.



9. Остерегайтесь мужчин, чьё настроение по отношению к вам меняется подобно весеннему ветерку. Сначала он не может наговориться с вами, пишет вам по несколько раз в день, затем исчезает на неделю, а то и на две. Подобное поведение рассчитано лишь на то, чтобы сделать вас жертвой его прихотливых и беспечных капризов. Играйте по своим правилам, живите по своему расписанию.



10. Проверяйте информацию о своих поклонниках. Если вы знаете, где он работает, найдите вэб-сайт его фирмы и сверьте информацию, данную на сайте, с той информацией, которую он дал вам. И вообще, постарайтесь с максимальной пользой использовать Интернет и соберите как можно больше информации о своем воздыхателе прежде, чем вы соберетесь встретиться с ним в реальной жизни.

----------

